# Officer Nathaniel Taylor, Chicago Police Dept



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .




























 




















 Police Officer Nathaniel Taylor 
*Chicago Police Department
Illinois*
End of Watch: Sunday, September 28, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* 14 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Sunday, September 28, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Shot and wounded
Officer Nathaniel Taylor was shot and killed as he and several other officers served a search warrant at a home near 79th Street and Clyde Street. While the officers were on the scene the target of the warrant arrived at the location.

As officers approached him to question him he opened fire, striking Officer Taylor three times. Other officers returned fire, wounding the suspect.

Officer Taylor was transported to Advocate Christ Medical Center where he succumbed to his wounds later in the day.

Officer Taylor had served with the Chicago Police Department for 14 years.
Agency Contact Information
Chicago Police Department
3510 S. Michigan Avenue
Chicago, IL 60653

Phone: (312) 746-6000

_*Please contact the Chicago Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------

